# How do i know there will be land able to hunt??



## stackem44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok guys I was told to leave the boat at home. We are probably gonna go around devils lake area to hunt but if we leave the boat at home and decide to try and find land to hunt what are we gonna do if a lot the land is posted or guide services have them llocked off? I heard devil's lake area had a lot of posted land. Me and two buddies are goin up there completely blind around October 1st we are real excited/ nervous because of the land situation can you guys guarantee me that for 4 days we can find land to hunt?? Thx guys all help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

You will have no problem boss. :thumb:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

If you dedicate a whole day of putting on miles and scouting you will have no problems. Itd be nice to have a guarentee but thats what seperate hunters from people just out killin stuff. When you find that spot, and you will, the work will pay off and be a much more memorable hunt. Field hunting is the only way to go


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Unless you want to shoot canny's ect, your going to have a huge problem. There's a limit to the amount of ducks in fields you can hunt and guess what someone else has been coming here for ten years or lived here and already has it locked up. Just because Devils Lake has an advertising budget doesn't mean its the best place, in fact, it is probably the worst. Save yourself some time and go someplace else.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I will have to agree with water swater. Devils Lake has a lot of guides with land tied up and even the land they don't have leased is posted. You will need to get some distance from the pay to play mentality.

I think I would bring the boat to be prepared for all contingents. I don't duck hunt much now, but I have in the past. I really enjoyed shooting scaup. One of my co-workers thought there was nothing better than shooting Canvasback. If your into canvasback you need to look for shallow alkaline wetlands. Their number one food source is _Potamogeton pectinatus_. That's also true for swans. I would have missed out on half of my duck hunting if I restricted myself to fields. Bringing the boat doesn't mean you can't hunt fields, but leaving it home means kiss the diver hunting good bye.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy yourself. You will find somewhere, and I'm sure you will have a good time, but don't restrict yourself on area or technique.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I would toss a carstin on top of your rig. It will just give you more options if you find water where only a small boat will work. Personally you really only need a couple bags of decoys and a spinner to have some great hunts in ND.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## stackem44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well can someone plz point me in the right direction or wanna meet up and hunt it jus 3 of us all together we just looking to kill sum birds!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You can find ducks pretty much anywhere east of the Missouri R. and west of the Red River. There's pressure spread out everywhere in between, you just gotta find a place to stay and go from there. Just be prepared to scout alot wherever you go.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

stackem44 said:


> Well can someone plz point me in the right direction or wanna meet up and hunt it jus 3 of us all together we just looking to kill sum birds!


Stackem - based on what I am reading you are looking for answers that no one has. No one can guaranty or promise you anything. It's a crapshoot just as it is in your state I'm sure. I've gone on good runs where birds, access, and permission have not been a problem but I've had it the other way as well where nothing goes my way. It's just how the game works up here. It's been mentioned that if you put your time in scouting you will most likely do well. Above and beyone that, just put your time in and see what happens. Bring a small boat so you have more options. Good luck..


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

stackem44 said:


> Well can someone plz point me in the right direction or wanna meet up and hunt it jus 3 of us all together we just looking to kill sum birds!


I think you've already been pointed in the right direction...several times and on several threads. Take the advice and go with it. Otherwise it just sounds like you want someone to hold your hand. If that's the case, hire a guide (it's not needed, but you seem pretty determined to kill birds at any cost).

On the other hand, you can bring up your gear, plunk down at a hotel, put in a solid day of scouting, and then shoot birds. It really is that simple, but in the end, it's also HUNTING. Hunting never offers any guarantees, that's why we call it what it is and not shooting.

Take it on faith: put in the work, and reap the rewards.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Honestly the toughtest thing is finding a decent place to stay. LOL

Like Hustad said anywhere from river to river and border to border is a good place to start. Bring a few different step up options and hunt. Like a diver/open water set-up/ a smaller water set-up/ and field set.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You asked questions and got great info - act on it. When you started asking people to do the work for you, it started downhill. This one is locked.


----------

